# MTH DCS hand held



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I received this e-mail from one of the dealers that I buy from. If true, looks like it will be Iphones or Ipads in the future from MTH

Bill


LAST RUN OF MTH DCS HAND HELD

The MTH Handheld has a new product number (50-1038) and this will be the last run for this item. The hand helds will be in short supply and are expected in January.

Order now to guarantee you will receive one.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

My dealer can no longer get them and has been told no more will be made.


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Android*

Will the Android phone or pad work with MTH

thanks

MrToad


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

MTH has an App for both iPhone and Android platforms.


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Thanks*

Marty - Tahnk you

MrToad


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I just picked up a new one updated to 6.1 in order to have a spare.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well this one was beat to death "over there" -- but what the heck! I think it's a mistake really myself. While I guess I like the option of using my phone or a flat panel ... 

I don't necessarily want to only use that...

Having said that, I never really liked their remote all that much either -- and to be fair I have not tried their offering because I don't really want to buy their wifi connector unit.

Given all that, I'll just punt frankly. 

And in fact I'm having such fun over in HO-land installing DCC modules. That even though that's its own ball of wax and $$$ issue to boot in various ways, and even more so retro fitting the O scale engines I do have... 

I'd be tempted to seriously consider it as a long term option.

After which I could rip that center rai... oh I better stop here.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a spare setup, but since I don’t have a layout yet, my remote is used mainly for testing locomotives. I think it is kind of odd that a company would cease production of an item that does sell and has a large following.

Personally, I really don’t care to use my communication device as a train controller. It seems to be an industry fad that everything you own has to be controlled from your phone.

Finally, patents aside, I am curious to see if a third party manufacturer picks up the production of DCS handheld remotes. There is room for improvements with the current MTH device...

Tom
Tom


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll be looking for a second one at York. I don't like the app or using my phone to run trains. Just to many bugs at this point.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Last October at York, I asked one of the MTH reps about the remote. He said that they were having difficulty getting some of the parts and hinted that at least one of the parts suppliers was trying to price gouge.

I have a spare TIU, a spare remote and a spare thumbwheel so I think I will be OK for a while. Part number 50-1038 came up empty at MTH.com. Part number 50-1002 still works and it looks like there are several dealers that have them in stock.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Talking about having spares, in general, what is the shelf life of the electronic boards in these as well as the tmcc, dcs boards in engines and led lighting boards in passenger cars and buildings?
Won't the electronic components in them eventually deteriorate from sitting and never being used for a prolonged period of time, i.e., year after year? I recall having read somewhere that capacitors or whatever parts have shelf lives and eventually either leak or dry out? Hopefully, someone with knowledge of electronics will chime in on this discussion.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

So an option is to RTC from Mark Devechio
http://www.silogic.com/trains/RTC_Running.html

But this is a pc program so it might seem like a similar issue.

Further it depends on the interface continuing at the tiu and remote. And the commication details remaining about the same. And marks interest in cracking it.

It seems possible given this to make a handheld. But of course saying and doing are two different things. It would take a dedicated effort and interest which few or perhaps none would really have ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nothing is so easy as the job you imagine someone else doing!*


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I could set my watch to that comment. Yet I don't have a watch.

Obviously it would be such a pile of work -- only the truly dedicated possibly slightly daft would take it on.

And they'd probably do that only to discover the next MTH TIU upgrade broke the port comm somehow.

I mean, it's not worth it which is why Mark who was dedicated and perhaps slightly daft enough to crack the interface himself... won't (likely) do such a thing...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the customer backlash is sufficient, MTH will find a way to build a new remote. If it's not, they won't.

One issue with the smart phone "replacement" is if you have multiple TIU's, you need multiple WIU boxes, one for each TIU. Also, single handed operation with a touch screen is not nearly as easy as with discrete controls.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anyone know if the MTH remotes currently for sale will work with the 4.1 software update (which is what I am currently running in my TIUs and remotes)? Or, another way of asking, do replacement remotes come with a software version already ~ which I guess is up to 6.x and then I'd need to update my TIUs?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All MTH DCS remotes will work with all software versions. The TIU and remotes should be at the same versions for best results.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

John, that's good to know. 

BTW: My DCS is set to 4.1 - I recall its the version you loaded...must have been 2-3 years ago now. Is there any benefits to updating to 6.x or whatever it is now? 

fyi: other than some flaky multi-unit response 4.1 has been working decent. I am not one to update anything unless it needs it (don't fix if ain't broken), as my system is older and I don't have the right cables anyway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's probably prudent to keep up with the current versions, your MU issue is one thing that has been addressed in several more recent releases.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I had different versions of the software in my TIU and remote for years and didn't even notice. Not until I upgraded for wifi that now they are the same rev software but as GRJ it's better if both are the same rev. I have heard of issues if they are not


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

this is really going to hurt clubs where they provide the MTH remotes.

guess everyone better get their own MTH remote.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When I see a good deal on a remote, I've been grabbing them. I think the four I have are a lifetime supply, I also have a couple of spare thumbwheels, but I have one that already needs the wheel.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm an HO gauge guy. Entirely different world (dcc) than I reckon most old O-gaugers use.

But... if you want to see what's possible with wireless (wifi) control, try this. It hurts nothing and you can just delete the app when done.

For an Android smartphone or tablet:
Go to google play and search for "z21".
Download and install the z21 app (there are two of them, I prefer the older one with the pic of the engine).

For an iPhone or iPad:
Go to the app store and search for "z21".
Again, I believe there are two apps you can download. Either one will work.

These run "in demo mode" and you can get a feel for how they work. You DON'T NEED the actual z21 to try them.
Try adding functions to an engine, etc.

The z21 system itself is (I believe) out-of-the-box for HO and N gauge.
Not sure if it could be made to work with O scale dcc, which of course requires more power than the z21 box(es) can provide. Boosters might do the job.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's just not worth it for a small company like MTH to engineer a new physical remote when a smartphone app can be built for a fraction of the price. I not only see this with trains but just about everything in the consumer electronic industry is moving to app control. Heck, my new window air conditioner offers an app.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Ahh, another issue I don't have to worry about. 

Running only in conventional does have its advantages, at least as far as simplicity goes.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

BigAl56 said:


> It's just not worth it for a small company like MTH to engineer a new physical remote when a smartphone app can be built for a fraction of the price. I not only see this with trains but just about everything in the consumer electronic industry is moving to app control. Heck, my new window air conditioner offers an app.


Yep, sign of the times. Try to imagine what type of controls will be in use 20 years from now. I am guessing by the time our generation has passed on, you won't be driving an auto to an destination, the auto will be driving you to the destination.

Bill


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I have to say my phones voice recognition is very good. So, just applying that forward. Your model train engine will not have a computer pcb but an AI module. It will know something about the way that prototype actually worked and respond accordingly. You will give it a name and just ask it to do things. Perhaps it can learn your layout and communicate with the switches and other features to operate as you command it. "Go to the siding and bring out the coal cars there to the main. Then wait for my next command."

I guess that'd be fun...


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

"Hey SIRI, stop GG1 at Lionelville station"


----------



## Juniata Guy (Nov 5, 2015)

I use my old iPhone 6 to run trains pretty much exclusively these days. Not having replacement DCS remotes will be somewhat of a non-issue for me.

That aside; I do find it more difficult (for me, at least) to run more than one train using the iPhone. I’ve also had issues when trying to use my newer iPhone XS as it loses the signal periodically or the horn will not shut off when the horn “button” is released.

Curt


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

BigAl56 said:


> "Hey SIRI, stop GG1 at Lionelville station"


Don't laugh, I've already seen videos of guys having Siri run their trains.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Severn said:


> I have to say my phones voice recognition is very good. So, just applying that forward. Your model train engine will not have a computer pcb but an AI module. It will know something about the way that prototype actually worked and respond accordingly. You will give it a name and just ask it to do things. Perhaps it can learn your layout and communicate with the switches and other features to operate as you command it. "Go to the siding and bring out the coal cars there to the main. Then wait for my next command."
> 
> I guess that'd be fun...


Very foward thinking and a real possibilty with today's technology. Great thought.

Perhaps the "intelligence", the AI, will be in the phone app. It's just way more cost effective to put all the functionality in the app than build it, from the ground up, in a limited market model.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did anyone see Mr Muffins email stating new remotes will be out by January? At 200 bucks:rippedhand:


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

My son purchased the wifi unit and tried using his phone. I gave up after one day. He tried it for a while and gave up. We spent more time looking at the phone and not the trains.

With the remote, basic inputs can be accomplished by feel without looking at the remote. That is much more difficult to accomplish with a phone.

I saw a video by Bluerail trains where he uses a game controller which talks to the phone app via bluetooth.

It would be cool if something similar could be done with the MTH app. Then the phone can stay in your pocket and you can use a controller to run your trains.

Have Fun!
Ron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=21&v=ZiK_kl95gr4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm with you Ron. I have the wifi unit on my DCS too. I find my self using the MTH remote by feel without even having to look at it. I can't do the same with smart device. I find myself fumbling sometimes with a smart device. Due to this, I rarely run my trains with a smart device now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

IMO, MTH is making a mistake trying to totally eliminate the discrete remote. I think that decision will come back around and bite them.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

I prefer the DCS remote, too. 

Window's driven handheld devices are too challenging for my fingers and/or limited dexterity. 

I actually like the DCS remote more than the Legacy Cab II remote, mainly the thumbwheel vs. dial and auto-up-loads of new engines vs. having to manually enter engine information.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I still like the big red knob, the thumbwheel would be fine if it worked well, but even new remotes don't scroll well if you try to scroll at any speed. The cheap thumbwheel with physical copper contacts was a bad choice by MTH.

I can only hope that the "new" remote that's higher priced incorporated an optical sensor in the thumbwheel, that would be a major step forward!


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

John - what I especially like about the thumbwheel is that I can hold the remote in one-hand and dial the thumbwheel with my thumb of that same hand. Whereas the dial on the Cab 1 and Cab II requires both hands - one to hold remote and other to turn dial. 

Having one-hand free lets me multi-task like holding and enjoying a libation


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Paul, I don't have big hands, and I one-hand the CAB1 and CASB1L all the time. And, when I turn the big red knob, it actually does what is commanded, not so with the flaky MTH thumbwheel. Truthfully, the thumbwheel is the one part where MTH punted and used a cheap contact based cheap thumbwheel, Lionel used a reliable optical sensor wheel.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of the smart device control BUT unfortunately I see this as the end game. This way no hardware from the manufacturer side is needed except for a base of some sort. Software updates can be pushed quickly and as the platform and technology changes the app can be updated and changed quickly.

Get used to it. It's the way the trend is going.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

MartyE said:


> I'm not a big fan of the smart device control BUT unfortunately I see this as the end game. This way no hardware from the manufacturer side is needed except for a base of some sort. Software updates can be pushed quickly and as the platform and technology changes the app can be updated and changed quickly.
> 
> Get used to it. It's the way the trend is going.


Yuck to say the least, you are right Marty but I will resist to the end.:sly:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I can stock enough remotes to last me for years.


----------



## DJones (Oct 19, 2015)

I find it interesting that everyone is saying that due to electronics changing we can expect future controls to be done by smart devices but I do not see DCC users having the same discussion. It would seem that these forward thinkers would already have done away with their "outdates" handhelds!

As for myself, I at times like to run four trains on the same track and have taught myself to use the MTH remote with my left hand and the Lionel CAB 2 with my right hand. I operate two DCS engines and two TMCC/Legacy engines and am able to switch control to the train I want to control without ever looking at a remote. And believe me, when you have for 10 to 15 car trains on a 200 foot run, you'd to be keeping an eye on the trains and not a smart device!

Like John, I have been building my stock of remotes for about 18 months now.

Happy railroading,
Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have either four or five DCS remotes, and a couple of spare thumbwheels, so I think I can keep them going for a long time.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have either four or five DCS remotes, and a couple of spare thumbwheels, so I think I can keep them going for a long time.



I need to get some spare thumbwheels. Do you think MTH will have them anytime soon since they're producing new remotes?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I doubt it, that was one of the parts in short supply. It may be one of the things that is "redesigned" on the last run, time will tell.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have either four or five DCS remotes, and a couple of spare thumbwheels, so I think I can keep them going for a long time.


Hey how about sharing with the rest of us


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

fwiw: I sent an e-mail to MTH last week politely requesting that they re-consider their decision. As I pointed out, not everyone can use Windows applications on Smart devices, whereas the analog controls are much better suited.

I encourage everyone else to do the same, for whatever reason you have.

I didn't like it when MTH stopped including instruction manuals with their engines, presumably another cost-cutting move.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

superwarp1 said:


> Hey how about sharing with the rest of us


Would you like pictures of video? 



Paul Kallus said:


> I didn't like it when MTH stopped including instruction manuals with their engines, presumably another cost-cutting move.


At least the manuals are available on-line as a rule. I tried to download a remote, but it didn't work out.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by superwarp1 View Post
> Hey how about sharing with the rest of us
> Would you like pictures of video?


No no, I'll have money to burn if you want to give one up at York.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gary, they are producing a run of "new" ones, so I'd get in line for one of those. I'm curious what they used for thumbwheels as they couldn't get those anymore.


----------



## mike kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

I have also contacted MTH with my reasoning why they should NOT discontinue...I encourage others to do so


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gary, they are producing a run of "new" ones, so I'd get in line for one of those. I'm curious what they used for thumbwheels as they couldn't get those anymore.


Yeah at 200 bucks. I'll find a old/new stock at York.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One hopes that they might be a bit cheaper from some sources.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Seems like I’ve heard once or twice before that the hand held remote is being discontinued. I haven’t seen any announcement directly from MTH that it’s being discontinued. Maybe they will discontinue PN 50-1002 and replace it with PN 50-1038. Seems to me if they are going to the trouble of making a new remote with some new parts, it wouldn’t be the last run.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They did state that at York last year, we'll see if they say it again.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Paul Kallus said:


> I didn't like it when MTH stopped including instruction manuals with their engines, presumably another cost-cutting move.


I bought a ABBA set of MTH F7's new last year. They came with manuals.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I asked Mike Wolf about the remote today. He said that this will indeed be the last run of the hand held remote. MTH bought up all available pieces of obsolete parts and will have another part that can no longer be obtained redesigned (he told me which one, but I don’t recall). They will make several hundred remotes, but that’s it. He hasn’t sold me yet on the WIFI, but he is getting closer. One feature I particularly like is the engine selection. I keep all my engines in the active list so it can be a pain to use the thumbwheel to select a new engine. It is a lot easier to scroll with a tablet and you see 15 locos at a time to select from.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> I asked Mike Wolf about the remote today. He said that this will indeed be the last run of the hand held remote. MTH bought up all available pieces of obsolete parts and will have another part that can no longer be obtained redesigned (he told me which one, but I don’t recall). They will make several hundred remotes, but that’s it.



this part is scary; 
"They will make several hundred remotes, but that’s it."


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

bigdodgetrain said:


> this part is scary;
> "They will make several hundred remotes, but that’s it."


In the latest episode of Notch 6 podcast, Andy Edleman addresses the issue in depth (for about 5 minutes). It begins about 48:00 mark.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I have yet to convert the layout to WIFI but it looks like that is what the future holds. I have 2 DCS controllers, one only a few months old so I should be able to hold out for awhile.

Bill


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm in the same situation. The irony for me is I started out thinking the remote was stupid. I agree that the app and touch screen are much better for the advanced features. No question. It's much easier. And it makes more sense for MTH as a company.

But when it comes to simple operations: throttle/brake, horn, whistle, bell (which is the vast majority of what I do), the remote is better. Oh well.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, the DCS remote is a "middle-way" of operating MTH trains. 

I know there's still lots of people who operate conventionally - and I respect that for its ease of operations, and others at the Smart device app-end, and while I understand that appeal, its not on my horizon as far as I can see.

Hopefully my DCS remotes will hold-out for some years...and hopefully I will, too


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

beachhead2 said:


> In the latest episode of Notch 6 podcast, Andy Edleman addresses the issue in depth (for about 5 minutes). It begins about 48:00 mark.


I believe you missed the point
"They will make *several hundred* remotes, but that’s it."


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I admit that I have not read all the posts on this subject, but want to just add my two cents worth.

I was late to the party regarding running my trains with my phone or tablet. I was waiting for the MTH app to support running my TMCC and Legacy engines. After installing wi-fi modules on my three TIU's, I can now run all my MTH, Legacy, and TMCC engines with my handheld of choice. I have the old original TMCC handheld, a Legacy handheld, and three MTH handhelds.

So what do I like to run my trains with? My phone or my tablet, no contest! I have always disliked the MTH thumb wheel and finding all the features 'hidden" in the menus on the handheld was difficult at best. Everything is easier to find, run, understand, and use. 

My analogy is that I could never go back to using a dial, corded phone after having a modern wireless smart phone. The same is true for the enjoyment of running my trains.

Art


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

bigdodgetrain said:


> I believe you missed the point
> "They will make *several hundred* remotes, but that’s it."


No, I absolutely get it. And I bet they sell those several hundred to a bunch of guys like me who want (yet another) back-up. Listen to what Edleman says. He's moved on. The remote is dead as fried chicken.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Chugman said:


> So what do I like to run my trains with? My phone or my tablet, no contest! I have always disliked the MTH thumb wheel and finding all the features 'hidden" in the menus on the handheld was difficult at best. Everything is easier to find, run, understand, and use.


I absolutely agree about the menu features. I will be joining you but not until these remotes die!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

beachhead2 said:


> No, I absolutely get it. And I bet they sell those several hundred to a bunch of guys like me who want (yet another) back-up. Listen to what Edleman says. He's moved on. The remote is dead as fried chicken.


making only several hundred when several thousand have probably been ordered is going to make a lot of people upset.

I know someone who ordered 6.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Chugman said:


> My analogy is that I could never go back to using a dial, corded phone after having a modern wireless smart phone. The same is true for the enjoyment of running my trains.
> 
> Art


I miss that 30' phone cord that ran across our kitchen and threatened to strangle anyone who walked in that wasn't paying attention!!


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Advancements are nice still use remotes and one of those that is not tech savvy so its remotes for me that should last my lifetime .


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did anyone see Andy's comments as reported on the other forum about the remote? Basically saying get over it, it's the app or nothing after this last run of remotes this winter.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

While I totally understand many of you not wanting to give up your remotes, it sounds like Andy is just trying to make the best of it. 

I'm of the opinion that the remote does give you a better "feel" while running your trains and controlling the speed and direction without having to look at the remote. On the other hand, the wi-fi control gives you much better control of all the special features such as sounds and etc. And on a large layout like mine, it increases how fast the commands are communicated which is a big deal to me.

This debate would be so much more meaningful though if we had a choice. I find it is becoming harder for me to embrace changes as I get older. So I am repeatedly asking myself if that is the main reason that I am against something new? I often don't like the answer I get, but it helps me deal with it sometimes. 

In any event, I am going to try to enjoy my trains as best I can. 

Art


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes, Art. I'm a remote-guy for now but I'd say that sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

There's basically two digital control systems in the o gauge market. So you are somewhat stuck with their decisions. Another costly option would be to convert to dcc.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> Did anyone see Andy's comments as reported on the other forum about the remote? Basically saying get over it, it's the app or nothing after this last run of remotes this winter.


I read that also.

I want to see the comments from the mth user group meeting that have not been posted yet.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I sense that in the near future, we'll see a move towards apps running via wifi on Android and iOS becoming the primary means of controlling model trains -- with fewer and fewer "old-style" handheld pushbutton devices being sold.

Kind of like the digital camera world, where smartphones are eclipsing "point-and-shoots" and mirrorless cameras are on the verge of making mirror-based DSLR's obsolete...


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

I'd actually be gun shy to buy another remote. My first experience with command control was buying the DCS system and using the remote for about 2 months before I had to send it back because the thumb wheel didn't work. When I did an internet search on the issue, it appears that this was not uncommon and the repair folks at MTH were well versed in the issue when I called. I still have the remote, but use it sparingly.

In the meantime, MTH was promoting WIFI so given I had older tablets and phones in the drawer, I bought the WIFI unit. The early version of the software was more of a beta-version than a finished product, so lots of frustration with that choice at the time. Eventually, they worked out the bugs and it all works as it should now. I have the app installed on 4 devices, so any of the grandkids can pick one up and have their own remote. The app itself is pretty self-explanatory, so there is a limited learning curve to using it. I'm all in.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> I sense that in the near future, we'll see a move towards apps running via wifi on Android and iOS becoming the primary means of controlling model trains -- with fewer and fewer "old-style" handheld pushbutton devices being sold....


The apps can get better with user feedback. Easy for the mfg to update and the user to download. No more back and forth with UPS ...


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

bigdodgetrain said:


> I read that also.
> 
> I want to see the comments from the mth user group meeting that have not been posted yet.


hey martye are there ever going to comments from the "THE 26th YORK DCS USER GROUP MEETING!"?

just wondering.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since Marty had nothing to do with the DCS meeting, probably not. If you talk to Dave Hikel, you may get more information as he was the one that organized the DCS UG Meeting.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Since Marty had nothing to do with the DCS meeting, probably not. If you talk to Dave Hikel, you may get more information as he was the one that organized the DCS UG Meeting.


martye was there and might be able to provide a summary. I will not post over there.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned previously, but for folks who like the remote maybe the thumb wheel is a candidate for 3D printing. Just a thought. 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy, I suspect the contact assembly and contact wheel is a bigger issue than the actual plastic wheel.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Right as always John!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this was an easy call, I've taken the thumbwheel apart.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

I am kind of surprised to read about the various issues with the DCS thumbwheel. I was one of the first buyers (beta testers) of DCS - which is going on 19 years now - and still have two DCS remotes with operating thumbwheels. I like the individual mph increments better than the Legacy dial.

I think MTH will regret their decision once DCS remotes can no longer be purchased. I chuckled when I read Lionel's response in the York meeting notes.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paul Kallus said:


> I am kind of surprised to read about the various issues with the DCS thumbwheel. I was one of the first buyers (beta testers) of DCS - which is going on 19 years now - and still have two DCS remotes with operating thumbwheels. I like the individual mph increments better than the Legacy dial.
> 
> I think MTH will regret their decision once DCS remotes can no longer be purchased. I chuckled when I read Lionel's response in the York meeting notes.


19 years boy does time fly. I agree with the scale MPH MTH offers you but I like the momentum setting Lionel has over MTH. Set momentum to high, hit restricted speed and watch the engine crawl up to the set speed.

Back to the remote, I’ve only have had DCS for ten years but have never needed to replace the thumb wheel


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

My remote is dead due to a kid pushing it too hard and breaking the plastic thumb wheel mount. I've taken it apart numerous times and reglued it but that is only a temporary fix as that plastic bit is so thin. a 3d printed part would be way more weak than the original part. Since a replacement thumbwheel I have not been able to find my layout has been dormant for over a year


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It seems the thumbwheel and related are not readily available from MTH. Perhaps it's possible to find a used but otherwise broken remote with a good thumbwheel?

[just did a quick ebay search. i have nothing to do with this listing, and have ok but mixed results from ebay buys]

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MTH-50-100...709617?hash=item262a327ef1:g:nBkAAOSwJfFdsO8~


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Seeing this got me looking and it appears that mth might have some of the plastic mounts which is all I need. I can't find it on the website but they are supposed to be just $4. I did find one on ebay 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MTH-50-1002-DCS-HANDHELD-THUMBWHEEL-REPAIR-PART-/323958001661

will try emailing mth. Anyone know of a good email or phone number to call them? The ones on the website I have emailed and called in the past and never got a response


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Send me an email, I have the thrumwheel mounting brackets in stock.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I went to Henning's this morning to get a new power cord for one of my ZWs. I was surprised that they didn't have any in stock. But they did have some 50-1038 remotes so I picked one up.
Looking back at what Mike said to me last October about this being the last run, he could say that with a lot of confidence since he knew what we didn't about closing the company.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I have five remotes, so I'm set for now.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think I have five remotes, so I'm set for now.


Remember the cadet hoarding shiny brass belt buckles in "An Officer and a Gentlemen". Ouch


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Millstonemike said:


> Remember the cadet hoarding shiny brass belt buckles in "An Officer and a Gentlemen". Ouch


Wasn't he the one that graduated and got the girl? At least he didn't hang himself


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wasn't he the one that graduated and got the girl? At least he didn't hang himself


LMAO.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think I have five remotes, so I'm set for now.


I now have 3 remotes, a thumbwheel and 2 TIUs. I should be good to go for a while.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> I now have 3 remotes, a thumbwheel and 2 TIUs. I should be good to go for a while.


You're a little light on the TIU's.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're a little light on the TIU's.


Kidding. Right?
I have only had one TIU go bad in ten years and my favorite ASC certified tech (you) fixed it.
And it looks like I will be able to get a WTIU if I really need more.




__





MTH ANNOUNCES NEW DCS WTIU WIFI UNIT






thetrainshopatbrentwoodantiques.cmail19.com


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see they're talking about a new one, it'll be interesting to see what actually ships. I wonder if they corrected the issues of the variable channel FET's dying and the DCS drivers fading away?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> And it looks like I will be able to get a WTIU if I really need more.


Or not. Despite what the Train Shop announcement says, it looks like the WTIU doesn’t support the hand held remote.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

September 30, 2020 - M.T.H. Electric Trains has discontinued its 50-1003 DCS TIU Track Interface Device and 50-1036 DCS WIU WiFi Interface Unit. Both items will be replaced with the all-new DCS WTIU WiFi Track Interface Unit. The WTIU is expected to ship during the second quarter of 2021 and can be ordered now. The last of the TIU and WIU models shipped out this September. None remain in-stock.

The DCS WiFi Track Interface Unit combines a wifi module and a track interface unit into one unit. Featuring four channels, the new WTIU can now control conventional *DC and AC powered locomotives* by varying either power input type to the track. This new configuration now allows the user to control Proto-Sound command and non-command equipped locomotives on the same track at the same time regardless of their power source. The discontinued TIU could only vary AC power out to the track, limiting its compatibility to AC powered locomotives only. With the all-new WTIU, users can now control conventional HO and G Gauge locomotives using any Android or Apple smart device and the DCS App.

The WTIU sets up in seconds and doesn’t require a home WiFi system to operate. It can control accessories and switches when connected to the separately sold AIU Accessory Interface Unit and can receive commands from an unlimited number of smart devices.

*NOTABLE FEATURES*




Requires an iOS or Android Smart Device + the DCS App
Broadcasts Its Own WiFi Signal - No Home WiFi Needed
4 Input/Output Channels (Requires Separately Sold AC or DC Power Supplies)
Variable Channels Output AC or DC Power
*Does not Support Existing 50-1002 or 50-1038 DCS Remote Control Handheld Units*



*One More DCS Handheld Remote Control Production Scheduled:* The final production run of the 50-1038 DCS Remote Control Handheld is slated for this winter with availability slated for the second quarter of 2021. *The remote will be discontinued after this production run*. In addition, users should be reminded that current and past DCS Remote Handheld units will NOT function with the new DCS WTIU Track Interface Unit as the WTIU is strictly a wifi system and cannot communicate with the 900mhz radio in the DCS Remote Handheld.



wow!


----------

